# Alex ID19 double-walled rims vs. Alex DA22 Aluminum.



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

Whats the difference? I haven't had good experience with Alex rims ID19 but one of the bikes i'm looking at comes with the DA22. 

Also any thoughts on the ZeroLite by Vuelta rims?


----------

